Ask HN: Have you noticed the search bar at the bottom of the page? - kinkdr
======
Jaruzel
It should be part of the top bar tbh, to the left of your logonid.

As it's provided by algolia.com - it's not offically part of HN is it ?

------
kinkdr
I just noticed it today, 241 days after I created my account, and probably
more than a year since I started reading HN.

------
selckin
no

